# Doctor who expired from netflix!



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

So I just had to spaz out somewhere and I don't have a Facebook, or a twitter, or an Instagram and I love you guys so here. 

Today I came home from a horrible day at work to watch some old episodes of my favorite show, doctor who, which never once has failed in making me smile, laugh, and forget about the world for a bit. I get to Netflix to find that when I search Doctor Who, all I get is this "Science of Doctor Who" crap. (Probably not crappy and I do plan on watching it but it popped up on my screen on the WRONG day!)

I stared at the screen completely helpless and googled the problem, because obviously this was a terrible mistake. Its the only explanation! NOPE! They have deprived Whovians from the one thing they live for. 

I am aware that it has only expired, and that it MAY be renewed, but I live in the US and unfortunately it isn't easy to come by unless you buy it online or rent it. I'm currently broke and don't actually have time to rent because my schedule is so hectic idk when I can watch it! My dad made fun of my crying, and my sister in law who I threw into the world of timelords, daleks, cybermen, and a police box time machine, told me that it was going to be okay and she would get me a season for my birthday. JUNE IS A LONG WAY AWAY!!! But I love her for trying. 

Anyway. I'm done. I hope some other Whovians respond so we can complain about the detrimental decisions Netflix makes. Or not, I feel somewhat better. Ish. Not really. DEATH TO NETFLIX!!! But not really cause I need my Sherlock...


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

There are speculations that BBC took it down because they plan on making their own pay-per-month streaming service. All rumors I've read but that seems to be every major broadcasting company's Next Big Thing. Which is honestly frustrating... I only have Netflix, I dont want to pay for Netflix, Hulu, HBOGo, Amazon, etc etc etc! I already pay $100 for internet/tv! 

Anyway... Check your local library, mine had a bunch of seasons you could rent.


----------



## Cookie_Rat12 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yah, Netflix can be sooo annoying. Half of the shows suck (not counting doctor who of course). The Netflix originals are horrible and the animation is very desperate. 😡


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

It depends on what youre into. I've enjoyed every single Netflix original I watched and I think they do a much much better job with casting than your average media company. The animation section is very weak and they could stand to add some better shows in that respect. However, its not necessarily about Netflix as they have to buy the rights to the other shows to have them available to stream.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

No DR WHO😫😫😫😫😫😭😭😭😭😭😭my bedroom door looks like the TARDISand I am wearing DR WHO socksI am happy that calls themself a whovian,I can talk to people who have seen all 50years and when I say "whovian"they act like I'm Idris(the TARDIS in human form)


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I just started watching Torchwood the Doctor Who spin off based on Capt. Jack Harkness... Emily and I both love Dr Who. 

Every episode of Dr Who is out there somewhere on the internet for free... but you have to go to some dubious sites to find them. Maybe someone else will recommend one to you, but I don't generally give directions into the unsafe places on the internet.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that John Barrowman plays Capt. Jack on Dr. Who and Malcolm Merlyn on Arrow?


----------



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

Yeupp, I noticed. I was like "How.. is he playing a dad... he's so young...." then I remembered how old even the new Dr. Who stuff is lol


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

People who don't watch Dr Who are most likely aliens themselves. Back to my Torchwood marathon.


----------

